# Help Pigeon not cooing sound



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hii i am new pigeon keeper  They have been with me for about two but i have confusion that male pigeon is not make ing cooing sound why ?Help me please if there is something wrong]


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure they are having to get used to a new place. Where are they kept? They don't just coo all the time.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon King 1308 said:


> Hii i am new pigeon keeper  They have been with me for about two but i have confusion that male pigeon is not make ing cooing sound why ?Help me please if there is something wrong]


*They have been with you how long??? As said, they don't always coo, and they are not always males. *


----------



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

They are pigeon pair and one is surely male . They are with me for 3 days only


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon King 1308 said:


> They are pigeon pair and one is surely male . They are with me for 3 days only


*Unless this couple has a history and have had babies, sometimes it is hard to tell, especially if you are new at this. Give them a little time they are making an adjustment.*


----------



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thx sky king


----------

